# 3-MILE & PASS



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Took my buddy and his dad out for an early morning trip on the boat and found ourselves delighted to hookup with a lot of fish! 

Started at around 5 am Saturday morning and headed to 3-mile and had lines in the water at 0545. Hooked everything from Drum to pins. Put a smile on my buddies dad's face even though he was fighting a stomach bug. Left there around 0900 for the pass and fished at the pass for about 2 hours. We were about ready to leave and I hooked into a fighting bull! Had the tip of my medium class rod NO JOKE touch my open face bail. You could hear the fiberglass strands SCREAMING!! Great fight. After about 10-15 minutes we had this bad boy up to the side of the boat and netted him with about 20 boats staring! Good times! 36" well over 20 Lbs. GOOD TIMES!! Looking forward to getting the boat out on the water again... Next time with the wifey!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome report. That sounds like a lot of FUN on a light pole!!! Glad you were able to get out on the water. Thanks for posting!


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

NICE FISH buddy!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## bridge_brawler (Oct 15, 2009)

Awsome report!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job on light tackle. Always makes it more fun.



Alex


----------



## jtafish (Sep 30, 2009)

nice fish!


----------

